# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات حصري :  برنامج الترجمة بنسخة كاملة لترجمة 50 لغة الى العربية والعكس Ace Translator 9.2

## مشمش العرب

*Ace Translator 9.2*  *حمل من هنا* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *أو* *من هنا* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ابو زهير

شكرا يا غالي

----------


## محمد السيد

سلمت يداك........

----------

